# Kingston SSD firmware update issues



## itsakjt (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am posting after a very long time related to a issue I am having with my SSD. I have a Kingston HyperX 3K 240 GB SSD (SH103S3240G) with firmware version 580ABBF0. I have seen that my drive performs slower than other same model drives in reviews etc with different firmware versions. So I went to Kingston official page and downloaded the firmware 526ABBF0. However, when I try to update it, it says no firmware update available. On further digging, I have found that the firmware version my SSD has is not for the HyperX 3K series at all. I am really confused about this issue. I am sure I have configured Windows the way it should be done for a SSD (TRIM running, indexing disabled etc). I am running the entire system in AHCI mode. 
Other drives I have installed are
1. WD10EARS - SATA II
2. ST380817AS - SATA I
3. ST500DM002 - SATA III
4. WD5000BPVt - SATA II
5. LG GH22NS50 ODD

So anyone who can shed some light on this issue? 

Note: I have got this drive as a prize in the HyperX OC Takeover held on August 2014 at HWBot.


----------



## mobiuus (Jan 27, 2016)

maybe i can help u...

i also have the same ssd drive with some other ssd&hdd drives..
all my ssd are working properly but i wanted to do firmware update out of boring...
what i noticed is that i could update all ssd's that were connected to mainboard's (intel's) main (black)sata ports,
and the 240gb kingston ssd was connected to marvells(extra grey sata port near the black standard sata ports)
and only that ssd it couldn't find firmware with kingston ssd updater tool.
So check this maybe it will help u.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2016)

i've heard the same thing about firmware updates - try it on the primary ports, and try IDE mode instead of AHCI/RAID (can be annoying if windows is on the SSD you want updated)


----------



## mobiuus (Jan 27, 2016)

no dont do any switches to ide
ffs its ssd drive with already installed windows in ahci mode


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 27, 2016)

DarkStalker said:


> maybe i can help u...
> 
> i also have the same ssd drive with some other ssd&hdd drives..
> all my ssd are working properly but i wanted to do firmware update out of boring...
> ...



Yes I though about this. The thing is my motherboard has all the SATA ports connected to the AMD SB 950 chipset and connected to the SATA_1 port on the motherboard. Any other ideas?



Mussels said:


> i've heard the same thing about firmware updates - try it on the primary ports, and try IDE mode instead of AHCI/RAID (can be annoying if windows is on the SSD you want updated)



I am going to try this right now. Though I have Windows installed on the SSD itself. Thanks Mussels.
Also, I have a Kingston HyperX Fury 240 GB SSD lying around. Which is better? The Fury or the HyperX 3K?
The Fury seems to be having an edge in performance but want your opinion.

Update: I just tried IDE mode. Windows booted up, installed some drivers and asked for a reboot. Did it but firmware update showed the same message.  



DarkStalker said:


> no dont do any switches to ide
> ffs its ssd drive with already installed windows in ahci mode



I think it will boot on IDE too. Else I will mod the registry and check out.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2016)

DarkStalker said:


> no dont do any switches to ide
> ffs its ssd drive with already installed windows in ahci mode



some DOS based firmware update tools require it. try and understand what you're talking about before posting.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 27, 2016)

This is the performance I am getting. I don't feel it is consistent and I expect better from the SSD.
AMD chipset drivers are also updated.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2016)

what sata port is it on?


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> what sata port is it on?


The first SATA port on the motherboard. All SATA ports come from the AMD chipset.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2016)

itsakjt said:


> The first SATA port on the motherboard. All SATA ports come from the AMD chipset.



is it running in AHCI mode, and which drivers? AMD or microsoft?


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> is it running in AHCI mode, and which drivers? AMD or microsoft?


Yes running on AHCI mode with AMD drivers.


----------



## mobiuus (Jan 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> some DOS based firmware update tools require it. try and understand what you're talking about before posting.



Maybe i reacted to quickly, pardon me sir!


----------

